# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

any fellow gamers here?? lol my kill/death ratio is 1.90. It was higher until my brother decided to give it a whirl!

my username is: brandtopia...again because of my brother


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

My roommate plays that like no one's business....lol.

Ill get his username when he wakes up..lol


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

lol yea it is quite addicting, my girlfriend hates it when she catches me playing 

my favourite perks are

Bling
Stopping POwer
UAV Scrambler


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

what lvl are you? and do you have it for PS3?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have a PS3 but don't play CoD... some of their promo ads REALLY were offensive. I am playing another scandal ridden game though... Dragon Age: Origins. Already completed one play through and now am working on the second.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Less computer games, more aquarium tinkering folks. Get on it.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

LOL well just to hav you know that my xbox 360 + t.v. is beside my aquarium, so i believe it balances things out


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

lol i'm a gamer myself... game on 360, it's boss =P. If you wish to game with moi, add me on live. gamertag: Verdirame

Peace!!!


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> LOL well just to hav you know that my xbox 360 + t.v. is beside my aquarium, so i believe it balances things out


lol my dorm is basically comp, bed, desk, fridge, 360, monitor, 5.1 speakers, and a shitload of aquariums.

It's full of win, except for the fact that I can't figure out how to put a 100G tank in it so I can keep beast fish =P


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your kill death ratio?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm really tempted to try this. Buddy of mine has been trying to convince me lol...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's too bad the army doesn't enlist me...

I am bored with video games, I want to try it out in real life


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I'm really tempted to try this. Buddy of mine has been trying to convince me lol...


i must warn you, it is quite addicting when you are really good



bigfishy said:


> It's too bad the army doesn't enlist me...
> 
> I am bored with video games, I want to try it out in real life


try paintball, thats basically the closest thing to the real thing after your PC games


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> try paintball, thats basically the closest thing to the real thing after your PC games


Yeah paintball is real-life fps, it's really good. Indoor paintball was great the last time I played, it wasn't too expensive either, go to Defcon at Vic Park and steels.

If you join the army or something though, I heard there's no respawn points in RL =P - FPS Doug


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

there is a farmer somewhere in Uxbridge that would have paintball fight events happen on his land, you just pay admission of like 15$ and bring your own gun, and paintballs and you are good to go. It is outdoor as well!


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

i guess it's time for a gtaaquaria paintball social


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I haven't picked up the new game yet, just started playing cod4 recently on the pc. I'm at 2 kills per death, not bad for an 'old guy' and seen alot worse lol. My username is SpecOp but I switch it up in case anyone memorize others tactics.

Hoping to get the new game but atm with christmas shopping and getting stuff for the upcoming tank, I'm totally tapped !


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> I haven't picked up the new game yet, just started playing cod4 recently on the pc. I'm at 2 kills per death, not bad for an 'old guy' and seen alot worse lol. My username is SpecOp but I switch it up in case anyone memorize others tactics.
> 
> Hoping to get the new game but atm with christmas shopping and getting stuff for the upcoming tank, I'm totally tapped !


not bad, not bad at all...however there are kids at my daycare who have a kill-death ratio of 5?!?!?


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

5  that's insane. I just started playing COD 4 again a few weeks ago, and my K/D is less than 1 hahaha because of all the time I spent sucking.

But I played my first perfect game today =P no deaths, score limit .

No MW2 for me yet, waiting for cheap used copies =D


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"But I played my first perfect game today =P no deaths, score limit ."
I do believe grats are in order, so GRATZ !!!

"No MW2 for me yet, waiting for cheap used copies =D"
I hear you on that one. Has anyone tried this on ps3 ?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i have, its easier because most ps3ers are RPG or Street Fighter players, not really FPShooters. Usually xbox360 or PC is where the shooting is at!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

KnaveTO said:


> I have a PS3 but don't play CoD... some of their promo ads REALLY were offensive. I am playing another scandal ridden game though... Dragon Age: Origins. Already completed one play through and now am working on the second.


Just finished it too Ross, was enjoyable. Reminded me of Baldurs Gate, big time!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

The problem with pc shooters is cheats. I'm thinking a ps3 or xbox360 would offer a more level playing field, making things more enjoyable, but then one has to get used to the controls instead of a k/b. I will prob end up getting a ps3 or 360 ( after a 46 to 56" HD TV ). Even to hook up the pc to the tv would be sweet 

I have Baulders Gate - Dark Alliance 2 on my ps2, old version I know, but still fun ! I should d/l more RP for my ps2 

Ross that game sounds fun I'll look it up.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> The problem with pc shooters is cheats. I'm thinking a ps3 or xbox360 would offer a more level playing field, making things more enjoyable, but then one has to get used to the controls instead of a k/b.


hahah my housemates and i had this discussion yesterday. we agreed that consoles are totally more fair, everybody has the same (good) fps, resolution and controllers. There's nobody with a beast computer setup. Also I don't think there's as much favoring to people with expensive internet connections (?) on consoles.

The mouse offers better aiming than the sticks... but overall the controller is a smoother package IMHO.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thx a new console is definately on the want list. Would most likely be a ps3 as I'm used to ps2 controls. Need to check into which is easier to mod, that or the 360. The matrix infinity chip in my ps2 is a sweet sweet thing


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well the newest game is NASTY and I do mean NASTY. Demon's Souls. No experience, no money, everything is based upon the souls you collect while you kill monsters. Multiple dungeons, bosses, mini bosses, and lots and lots and lots of dying. However when you are dead your game doesn't end, you just fight on in soul form (albeit with reduced HP and the like). There is no ability to save the game and then go back to a previous save point and reload there, so basically no do-overs. Also when you die you loose all the souls you collected and you head right back to the start of the dungeon you were fighting through. You can fight back to where you died, and if successful you can pick up the dropped souls. However you can only have one bloodstain spot with your souls, so if you die on the way there, that spot is gone and you can only collect up to the point of your last death. The game is a PS3 exclusive and by a company out of Japan that is well respected for their software. I am over 50 hours into the game and even then I have only completed 3 of the dungeons. 

Oh and to those of you on PS3, my ID is Mocarth


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

So... just in case any of you guys/gals that are gamers are interested... it was announced the Civilization is finally comming out with its' 5th installment.

http://www.civilization5.com/


----------

